# 1987 Craftsman 8 26



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Greetings friends.....a month ago I took in trade on a lawn tractor the Craftsman blower in the title....just some observations.....First....the blower is a beast...rugged and solid with a great 8 hp Tecumseh...second....the Transmission is a real gear drive peerless unit made by Tecumseh...bulletproof for sure....third ..the machine has a feature to move the drive wheels toward the bucket for light snow, and backwards for heavy snow...much like the Powershift design. A rugged cast iron auger gearbox as well. I went through it yesterday, and it runs sweet.....tempted to keep her...however....the bad news.....no parts available anymore. I had to cobble a repair on the auger control cable cause it is no longer available.......most parts seem obsolete as well....drat!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Another observation....it has a dual shaft engine...hate those!


----------

